# Not Here Yet!



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

Got this earlier today. There's been similar, a few times this week.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Got this earlier today. There's been similar, a few times this week.
> View attachment 552927




That's a new one even for you classic


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2020)

That’s what you get for trying to confuse us what day it is!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Got this earlier today. There's been similar, a few times this week.
> View attachment 552927


I saw the same myself earlier while checking details of a member (suspected spammer). Don't know what's going on there I'm afraid. Possibly the server needs a kick. Since we're on a cloud server now I'll have to go and warm up my jet pack.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I saw the same myself earlier while checking details of a member (suspected spammer). Don't know what's going on there I'm afraid. Possibly the server needs a kick. Since we're on a cloud server now I'll have to go and warm up my jet pack.


Not just me then.
Don't forget your parachute!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2020)

Why are you checking when you were last seen, did you forget where you were?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Why are you checking when you were last seen, did you forget where you were?


Last seen 17:40 today, I've four hours to go yet.

Edited to actually answer.
Small screen, and I hit my avatar by accident whilst scrolling.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last seen 17:40 today, I've four hours to go yet.



Sounds ominous, I hope that’s not when you, erm, shuffle off


----------



## snorri (17 Oct 2020)

Are you one of these Time Travellers I've heard about on the wireless, 'Journey into Space' or some other such prog.?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (5 Jan 2021)

snorri said:


> Are you one of these Time Travellers I've heard about on the wireless, 'Journey into Space' or some other such prog.?



They're all really unimaginative. All that technology, and they just go backwards and forwards, when sideways must be where it's all at.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> They're all really unimaginative. All that technology, and they just go backwards and forwards, when sideways must be where it's all at.


You mean something like this?


to


----------



## srw (6 Jan 2021)

I haven't posted this yet, apparently...


----------

